# My Olive oil base soap.. Olive oil from our family olives Trees plantation  g...



## hellil soap (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## lsg (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow, what nice soap.


----------



## hellil soap (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks dude ;-)  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## savonierre (Sep 26, 2013)

WOW that is beautiful.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 26, 2013)

These are lovely! SO natural! 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## MKRainville (Sep 26, 2013)

What a great looking soap!!! From your own olives? that's awesome!


----------



## hellil soap (Sep 26, 2013)

thanx for your comments , i have  a lot of old olive trees ..and i make a soap from the oil that it's give


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## freesia792 (Sep 26, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## CaraCara (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm so jealous! You live somewhere warm enough to grow olives!   Lovely soap, and welcome!


----------



## kazmi (Sep 26, 2013)

I'm jealous too!


----------



## houseofwool (Sep 26, 2013)

Such a beautiful creamy color!


----------



## hellil soap (Sep 27, 2013)

Thank you all for your gentile comments  


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Saswede (Sep 28, 2013)

Beau savon!


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Forsenuf (Sep 30, 2013)

That's very cool- I wish I lived somewhere olives would grow!


----------



## hellil soap (Sep 30, 2013)

thank you all :-] .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------

